# Race Valeting Vs Black VXR8 DODO SN Protection Detail/interior/engine



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Today I was back visiting my client after a 6mth gap previous detail, since I last did the car it has had the wheels painted graphite, lowered 25mm and had to have a big repair due to the valet parking at the airport parking the car on a curb with the front bumper then reversing off and ripping all the lugs and undertray.

I could tell that it had been in the bodyshop because of some bad swirling now showing.

Firstly here are some before pics:


























































































































































Firstly I tackled the wheels using some as smart wheels and a selection of brushes, ez detail and swissvax style brushes, the tyres were cleaned using some g101 and the arches with virasol and then washed off with the kranzle.










Then I cleaned all the door/boots shuts with my swissvax style brush and some g101, then the engine was soaked with some virasol and left for a few mins then agitataed again with my selection of swissvax style brushes, tyhen rinsed at low pressure.

The car was then given a pre-wash some warm citur de-greaser to cut through the dirt, this was applied to the lowers and the bonnet and left for a few mins then rinsed, next up was a APC snow foam to remove any protection left on the car, left to dwell for 5 mins then rinsed.

Then a 2bm wash using a Z sponge and dodo born to be mild shampoo leaving it looking like this.




























The car was then clayed using dodo gentle grey, no pics because hardly any contamination removed, then re-washed and dried using my RV drying towel and last touch as a drying aid.

Now time to inspect the paint to see how it was looking :doublesho














































swirling and light scratches visible, I am going to persude the owner to have a correction in the summer as I love this car and It needs to look its best IMHO.

Now time for the Dodo LP applied panel at a time and buffed, did the whole car and then went round with some poorboys blackhole glaze to fill a few of the marks and enhance the gloss, pre wax shots.














































I then applied a coat of Dodo Supernatural and left to cure while I had a sarnie and cleaned the exhausts yusing some fine 00 grade wire wool and AG metal polish.

Before:





































Afters:




























Then dressed the tyres/acrhes using some rubber/plastic dressing, and then I buffed off the SN using my eurow buffing cloths.

I then cleaned all the exterior windows with some megs glass cleaner and my glass cloths, the engine bay was then dressed using plastic/rubber dressing.

And now time for the interior, this was fully hoovered and a wipedown with some g101 and a mf, then the leather was conditioned using some sonus.

Finally a quick spritz with some duragloss 951 applied/buffed leaving the car looking like this.













































































































A quick inspection under the brinkmann:










Loads better considering this was a protection detail and not a correction, there still is a fair few swirls that hopefully the owner will let me do the works on it later on.

Now time for the BEAST 























































Interior:























































And finally:

Before:










After:










Before:










After:










Before:










After:










Thanks again to Bob for letting me work on the beast.

Total time was 7 hrs

All comments welcome as usual.

Paul​


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Now thats stunning, what a beast :thumb:


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Very nice,:thumb: they are beasts. One of my customers has one, that too has just come out of the bodyshop due to a rear end shunt, he is part owner of a Vauxhall dealership mind


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Cracking job fella :thumb:

The gloss and finish without 'full' correction is stunning 

Bet it sounds pretty good as well...


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Cliff said:


> Very nice,:thumb: they are beasts. One of my customers has one, that too has just come out of the bodyshop due to a rear end shunt, he is part owner of a Vauxhall dealership mind


I love them, the sound is amazing and this has the vortec exhaust so you can make it louder 

If I could afford 1 and to run it would be top of my shopping list vauxhall or not....

Paul


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Paul, buddy, I want you, I need you!!

You have made one of my favourie cars of the moment look stunning.

Fantastic work :thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Lovely job that.

Gotta love these, not sure I would buy one but love em all the same


----------



## leo_jones (May 27, 2008)

awesome absolutley awesome! great work and a lovely motor! job well done mate!


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Just awesome :thumb:


----------



## nimburs (Apr 26, 2007)

Love it mate great work, impressed with the pictures aswell, top work.


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Great work there Paul on a beast of a car :thumb:


----------



## Bluetacker (Feb 6, 2009)

Great job on a total beast of a car! :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Stunning work and car Paul.

Was lucky enough to detail one of these last year and was one of my favourite details to date, sound awesome, did you have a play with the electronic exhaust note button?


----------



## ribena (May 14, 2006)

looks fantastic

nice one :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Gleammachine said:


> Stunning work and car Paul.
> 
> Was lucky enough to detail one of these last year and was one of my favourite details to date, sound awesome, did you have a play with the electronic exhaust note button?


Thanks Rob

I didn't no, but the owner was showing me, they sound yum yum, got another black 1 to detail saturday too

Paul


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Paul:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Race Valeting said:


> Thanks *Ron*
> 
> I didn't no, but the owner was showing me, they sound yum yum, got another black 1 to detail saturday too
> 
> Paul


No problem Peter.:lol:


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Nice work Paul :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

stuning work bud very very sexy car


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Gleammachine said:


> No problem Peter.:lol:


lol fred. Mines only a button slip away lol.


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

Very very nice Paul stunning car and stunning work

looks like your getting used to your camera now


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

mteam said:


> Very very nice Paul stunning car and stunning work
> 
> looks like your getting used to your camera now


Hi Jack,

Thanks, I just use the d40 on the non flash setting seems to do the trick though.

Paul


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

i do wish u were closer to me bud to give my baby a corection came from new with tiny swirl marks. but the work u do is cracking


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

tom_k said:


> i do wish u were closer to me bud to give my baby a corection came from new with tiny swirl marks. but the work u do is cracking


Hi Tom

Thanks for the comment:thumb:

Where abouts are you based?

Rgds
Paul


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

stunning mate, fantastic job aswell :thumb:


----------



## evojkp (Jun 28, 2007)

Stunning finish. 

Thats one of those car you either love or hate...me...I love them.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work it looks great


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

What a monster. Looks fantasic after you've worked your magic


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent transformation - looks much better.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments chaps


----------



## Fred108 (Apr 25, 2008)

amazing work and a awesome car, one question DODO LP and blackhole, does the LP knock back swirls and blackhole fill them,? sorry to ask but it would be good to understand how you use the products.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Fred108 said:


> amazing work and a awesome car, one question DODO LP and blackhole, does the LP knock back swirls and blackhole fill them,? sorry to ask but it would be good to understand how you use the products.


Hi

The Lime prime has some abrasives in which yes slightly cut some of the swirls out, as this was just a protection detail so no correction work I wanted to try and make it look the best so used the blackhole glaze which helps to fill some of the remaining marks.

Then topped off with the Dodo supernatural.

Hope this makes sence.

Paul:thumb:


----------



## Fred108 (Apr 25, 2008)

Cheers Paul that makes sense. I have used LP followed by Purple Haze but not both LP AND Black hole together, however I think I will try the combo you have used as a "quick fix" until the warmer weather comes and I can spend more time with a machine.

Alan


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Fred108 said:


> Cheers Paul that makes sense. I have used LP followed by Purple Haze but not both LP AND Black hole together, however I think I will try the combo you have used as a "quick fix" until the warmer weather comes and I can spend more time with a machine.
> 
> Alan


Hi Alan,

Yeah it is a good fix plus the glaze adds a bit of gloss to the paint also enhancing the finish even more and then topped off with purple haze should look great.

Paul


----------



## Fred108 (Apr 25, 2008)

Paul, Thanks for the info, this is what makes this site so good is the pros' willingness to share product knowledge and their techniques. There are IMHO so many opportunities to **** it up and not get the best out of the products you pay good money for due to not understanding how to use them correctly.

Anyway got an early start tomorrow see ya all later.

Alan


----------



## prodicalrookie (Sep 17, 2008)

I see that one smoking around the area sounds like an animal!!!!!, great job !!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

prodicalrookie said:


> I see that one smoking around the area sounds like an animal!!!!!, great job !!!!


I doubt you'll see this 1 around here, he lives in Norwich and works near london.

There is a few around here, a nice white 1 too.

They sound ooooh 'trouser accident'

Paul


----------



## shredder1uk (Oct 5, 2008)

I just fell in love with a vauxhall.


----------



## pete001 (Dec 21, 2006)

Great job there Paul :thumb: I want that car


----------



## Nick_S (Dec 20, 2008)

That car is menacing! Great work, car looks perfect.


----------



## A21GAV (Nov 26, 2007)

How evil does that car look, :devil: love it :thumb:

Great work also mate


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Race Valeting said:


> Hi Tom
> 
> Thanks for the comment:thumb:
> 
> ...


Hi Paul i am based on the wirral near liverpool so i guess its a bit of a road trip for you. :car:

Cheers

Tom


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

very nice there. that looks like one serious looking car!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Cracking job, buddy! I've not seen a car like that one before


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

stunning work. i never thought id say it, but i do really like that car!


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

lovely car


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks chaps, I better the owner is delighted to read all these nice comments


----------



## k6gixer (Nov 15, 2008)

Beauty and the Beast eh 

Paul, you lucky sod :lol:

Amazing finish :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

k6gixer said:


> Beauty and the Beast eh
> 
> Paul, you lucky sod :lol:
> 
> Amazing finish :thumb:


Which 1 am I then Mart? Beauty/beast

Paul


----------



## k6gixer (Nov 15, 2008)

Race Valeting said:


> Which 1 am I then Mart? Beauty/beast
> 
> Paul


No mate , the vxr is a beast but also a beauty


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Came up real nice, good work


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks everybody for the comments the owner will be chuffed reading these, not too sure if I prefer this black 1 or the blue 1 i've just done.....


----------

